# My new 55 gallon planted aquarium. Any help or suggestions?



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello i have started a new tank this week. It is a 55 gallon tank with a top fin 60 hang on filter and two airstones and a home made co2 diffuser. i used soil and gravel in the substrate. i got the driftwood from the dried up lake bed and boiled it for a couple hours then scrubbed it clean. i have two florescent lights i think t10 ir 18. what can i do to make the plants grow? what kind of lighting do i need to buy this weekend? im kind of new at this so try to make it very easy for a newbie to read. lol ( meaning no abbreviations, or big words lol)


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

lucky7_dallas said:


> what can i do to make the plants grow?


That's a broad question with a million answers. Time and patience I have found is key to learning the planted tank and getting your plants to grow.

First you need to figure out what type of lighting is in your price range and what type of plants are you planning on growing. I'm taking it your light that's the length of your tank is 40 watts? In that case you will most likely want to add an additional 40watt lamp. With two 40 watt fluorescent tubes I would say you would have good luck with low light plants and some moderate light plants though they will grow slower. If you are wanting higher light plants you may want to consider T5s or compact fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi lucky7, and welcome to APC!

Aquaman has given you some good suggestions. Your post really belongs in the New to Planted Aquarium forum, where more people will see it and offer advice. I will move it, with a redirect here so that it is easy to find.

Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Lucky! Looks like you are on your way. Glad you joined us! Are you in the DFW area? We have a local club here. You are welcome to come join us!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/81728-december-dfwapc-holiday-party.html


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

ok so i got some mollies to start off my tank also. I have been looking online for some new lighting and found some t5ho in my price range. they are New 48" 260W PL Aquarium Light Reef Marine Fish Tank Hood Light on amazon. the link is http://www.amazon.com/260W-Aquarium...-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1323895135&sr=1-2-fkmr0 ... Is that a good product for about a 100 dollars. any other suggestions for that price? also what are the two actinic lights for? should i replace those with more grow lights? and one more question... Are the mollies going to be ok with two angel show fish i plan on getting?


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

here is a current pic


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The light seems pretty cheap for $100. They don't say the blubs are T5HO bulbs, unless I'm missing it somewhere. The actinic bulbs would have to be replaced. They don't have the proper light spectrum for plants. I haven't seen that light used a lot so maybe someone else can comment on it.

The mollies will be fine with the angel fish. I didn't see mollies. I saw platies.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

lol i thought it did but it doesnt say t5ho so what would be a good light for that price range? also if they are platys or mollies will they eat my plants? there is a zoomed that someone told me that is good for them and also another guy suggested a odyssea? both are cheaper prices, what are your experiences with those lights? or what have you heard about them? i was also looking at this light fixture on ebay. what do you think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-216W-T5-...384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e0b2558 i was also looking at this odyssea.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-T5-HO-Aq...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc2ef31b


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

The one on amazon is linear compact fluorescent, I run them on my tank. As TexGal stated the bulbs would need to be replaced. 

Platies or mollies will be fine with your plants.

They are all three cheaper off brand imports, but I have used some cheaper lights like the amazon ones for years and they are still fine.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

do u think the mollies and platties are ok with a pair of angels i will be getting later


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

lucky7_dallas said:


> do u think the mollies and platties are ok with a pair of angels i will be getting later


Yes.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

so its been a couple weeks things are going good here is a couple pics!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

looking good so far, did you end up picking up a new light fixture?


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

i did i used clamp lights with 100 watt spiral compact flouresent gives off great light


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

Looks good. The water could be a little clearer but other than that its really nice looking. Whats your light output?


----------

